# Pre-MRI Orbits Orders



## jillmtom (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a question that hopefully someone can provide some insight on.

Standard process in the radiology department has been to screen patients for a possible exposure to metal prior to an MRI.  If the patient is of high risk then a pre-MRI orbits x-ray is taken.  The order on file is for the MRI.  According to Medicare there needs to be an order for the pre-MRI orbits *and* MRI on file to make these testings appropriate.

Does anyone have experience with ordering pre-MRI orbits and having the proper order on file for that particular test?  I'm hearing some radiology departments have orders on file for these tests and some do not.

Any suggestions on how to appropriately go back to have the proper orders on file for the past pre-MRI orbits?

Thank you in advance for any information!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 25, 2011)

The problem we have seen is using the correct Dx code for the screening.  We use the 
V71.89 and 870.4. Then only the 870.4 if a foreign body is found. I know we also normally do a CT and not an MRI for the screening which is less costly. Hope this helps.


----------

